# By Demand [November 2011]



## echoplxx (Sep 29, 2011)

*Demands can also be made by e-mail, story ideas and other suggestions (Fast Track ideas, design, demands for specific articles etc) to editor @thinkdigit.com for DVD content, mail links or suggestions to dvd @thinkdigit.com*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Only for DVD content*
Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free*Download*Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list to dvd @thinkdigit.com. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Listed below are sites where we get most of our stuff for the DVDs. Keep adding more interesting stes to the list...*
*Software:* Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com, Free Downloads Encyclopedia - Softpedia
*Games:* GameSpot is your go-to source for video game news, reviews, and entertainment, GamersHell.com - Largest Independent Video Gaming Website (gh3d.com) - GamersHell.com
*Game Trailers:* Video Game Trailers for Wii, PSP, Xbox, PS3 & More | Upcoming Video Games
*HD Trailers:* Best Place on the Web to Download HD Trailers - HD-Trailers.net (HDTN)
*Music:* Free and legal music downloads - Jamendo, If You Make It, Daytrotter: The source for new music discovery and free MP3 downloads from the best emerging bands., QUOTE UNQUOTE RECORDS.COM! HOME OF "RECORDS"!, Purevolume, Mp3.com
*Audiobooks:* librivox.org, AudioOwl - Free Audio Books - Download mp3 and iPod format today!
Lectures and Courses:*academicearth.org, MIT Open Courseware, Open Yale Courses, freevideolectures.com
*Distros:* distrowatch.com
*Movies:* vodo.net
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*PS: To ensure that your requests are added to the DVDs, please try to send them in by the 8-12 of each month *


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Sep 29, 2011)

Please provide some Blu Ray rippers


----------



## Ross (Sep 29, 2011)

Windows 7 SP1(for 64 bit systems), Win8 beta.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 29, 2011)

echoplxx said:


> *Only for DVD content*
> Some more ways in which you can send us demands. If you use Free*Download*Manager, set the files for download, limit the bandwidth to minimal (3-4 bytes/s), export the download list, then mail us the list to dvd @thinkdigit.com. See if you can send us lists for the perfect 16GB content mix, so we'll get an idea of how much content you want


I don't get it. Can you please rephrase this?


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 30, 2011)

^^
@*sygeek*

That means, 

Step 1: You start the download of all the softwares you want included on the DVD.

Step 2: Keep adding softwares for downloads using your OWN computer and the your DOWNLOAD MANAGER .

Step 3 : Pause / Stop this downloads after a few minutes or so.

Step 4 : Now EXPORT this list of softwares from your DOWNLOAD MANAGER and mail it to thinkdigit

Step 5 : That's it.


----------



## iamp4prathamesh (Sep 30, 2011)

Same as last month  -
1. Fast track to Dreamweaver ( Must),Photoshop (cs5.5) c# , Visual c++ , Tablets , Freeware advanced .
2. Skoar please .
3. Windows 8 developer preview , Please include this one !!! ( 32 bit)
4. 2 DVDs with Dreamweaver , Photoshop cs5.5 trials.
5. Lots of Trial versions of professional games .
6. That's it !


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 30, 2011)

iamp4prathamesh said:
			
		

> 5. Lots of Trial versions of professional
> games .


 Sorry but I really donot want that.

+1 for Windows 8 Developer Demo.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 30, 2011)

No for win8 Developers preview better wait till beta. Do get some 64 bit apps pack. 

Apps pack means every necessary useful utility for windows. If best apps have their 64-bit version then that or their alternate. Get whole pack so it will be easier for noobs to shift on 64-bit. as many says why to shift if we have to use 32 bits apps only.

Review on some starting range of DSLR


----------



## malay24 (Sep 30, 2011)

Ya that's  the most essential.
Also sp1 for office 2010


----------



## keerthi teja (Oct 1, 2011)

Windows 8 Developer Preview "64bit" & Microsoft® Visual Studio® 11 Developer Preview


----------



## chandigarhfellow (Oct 1, 2011)

Can You Guys again Give* Webaroo Wikipedia pack (5.4 GB)* in the next edition what you gave in June 2007 Digit Edition. I can Pay Almost double the amount of MRP of that issue . I Lost that Disk.


----------



## siva (Oct 3, 2011)

Download Windows 8 developer preview Windows Dev Center


----------



## Niilesh (Oct 3, 2011)

What happened to Fasttrack PDFs? please include them in the next edition


----------



## Deadlyxda (Oct 5, 2011)

Can you please give "transparent screensaver(freeware)" which works for both windows xp and 7 and asks password when interacted by user. TRANSPARENT in the sense it should show the screen as its happening like download or convertion progress.. not just some snapshot of the time the screensaver started, like most of them do..



iamp4prathamesh said:


> 5. Lots of Trial versions of professional games .



Sorry but I really donot want it either as "thetechfreak" said.


----------



## echoplxx (Oct 5, 2011)

siva said:


> Download Windows 8 developer preview Windows Dev Center



Always go through the Preview and Feedback thread before posting new demands.



iamp4prathamesh said:


> Same as last month  -
> 1. Fast track to Dreamweaver ( Must),Photoshop (cs5.5) c# , Visual c++ , Tablets , Freeware advanced .
> 2. Skoar please .
> 3. Windows 8 developer preview , Please include this one !!! ( 32 bit)
> ...



SKOAR! is a bi-monthly magazine now, it'll be bundled with Digit pack every alternate month. 
Windows 8 preview is included in this month's DVDs. For more details go through Preview and Feedback thread
We'll be giving two DVDs from now on, just like the old days
Every new PC demo game is part of the DVDs as and when it's out


----------



## dilip548akon (Oct 5, 2011)

Please provide tune up 360 in digit software pack


----------



## sntshkmr60 (Oct 8, 2011)

Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service pack 1


----------



## Anish (Oct 9, 2011)

*Fasttrack to Backtrack 5*


----------



## roushanrj776 (Oct 9, 2011)

+ VISUAL STUDIO 2010 EXPRESS ALL-IN-ONE ISO


----------



## roushanrj776 (Oct 12, 2011)

National Geographic Photo Contest's gallery week one to till now.. Please.
Nature - Week 5 Gallery - National Geographic Photo Contest 2011 - National Geographic


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 12, 2011)

1) iTunes 10.5
Apple - iTunes - Download iTunes Now

2) Ubuntu 11.10
3) More videos of Ted. This month videos are absolutely stunning.

4) Nvidia Design Garage 
NVIDIA Design Garage Tech Demo download from Guru3D.com

5) Latest version of all browsers
6) Foobar 2000 and few plugin like Wasapi.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 14, 2011)

1 more request
Game Booster 3.0 Free Download, Speed Up PC for Top Gaming Performance


----------



## fais (Oct 14, 2011)

Please print a fast track on BADA os of samsung mobiles and its features and usage tips.Also some free apps and games of BADA OS on your cd's as there are very few available.


----------



## siva (Oct 16, 2011)

Visual studio 2010 iso image + Fast track UDK.


----------



## RBX (Oct 18, 2011)

A Win 7 Custom Icons and Theme pack : Token IconPack Installer by ~Mr-Ragnarok on deviantART

I like the dark one. I already downloaded a few others from this user before I got to see this, but no regrets - they all are great.

EDIT:


Ross said:


> Windows 7 SP1(for 64 bit systems).


+1


----------



## noblemeshak (Oct 20, 2011)

So, why aint u didnt give any comparision ratings for LED tvs...i am looking forward with great appetite, i should hav been great very greatful if u hav given the same befr the diwlai!!! Also, thanks for the fast track with HTML in oct issue!!!


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Oct 20, 2011)

best freeware collection:
The Editors' Choice List: Our Selection of the Best PC Freeware
*majorgeeks.com/page.php?id=20
*www.winaddons.com/top-300-freeware-software/


----------



## Prime_Coder (Oct 21, 2011)

Arch Linux


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 22, 2011)

fais said:


> Please print a fast track on BADA os of samsung mobiles and its features and usage tips.Also some free apps and games of BADA OS on your cd's as there are very few available.



They already did a FT to Bada this month. Consider getting it. I think it is quite well done as well


----------



## chandigarhfellow (Oct 25, 2011)

Full ubuntu 11.10 dvd iso


----------



## nisargshah95 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ross said:


> Win8 beta.


 It isn't out yet.


iamp4prathamesh said:


> 3. Windows 8 developer preview , Please include this one !!! ( 32 bit)
> 4. 2 DVDs with Dreamweaver , Photoshop cs5.5 trials.
> 5. Lots of Trial versions of professional games .


Windows 8 Developer Preview is already there in October DVD.
-1 to 'lots' of trial versions. 2 to 4 are okay I think.



thetechfreak said:


> +1 for Windows 8 Developer Demo.


I do think that October's DVD had Windows 8 Developer Preview.


thetechfreak said:


> 2) Ubuntu 11.10
> 3) More videos of Ted. This month videos are absolutely stunning.


 for Ubuntu Onereic Ocelot.
I do not think more TED videos are necessary. They load up pretty fast and 3-4 videos are enough in my opinion.


----------

